# Giving up??



## melnlana@hotmail.com (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi all... I complete my courses in 2010 and then I got certified in December of that year.  I applied for 2 Project Xterns and never heard back from either.  Then I moved (I'm a military spouse) and the Project Xterns are too far away for me to consider.  I kinda live in the boonies and I haven't been able to find any medical office jobs near me.  I got into coding because of the allure of being able to work from home (and it interested me).  I have 2 elementary school children.  I've reached out to my local chapter to see if anyone would be willing to allow me to sit with them.  No response.  I job shadowed at the nearest hospital in the billing department, but the coding department redirected me to billing.  ICD-10 is coming, and I don't know what to do?  Should I spend the money going to my meetings and renewing my membership and taking courses when I haven't been able to get a job or even an internship with ICD-9?  This career choice was one that was supposed to be catered to military spouses because it's a 'portable career'.  I liked the training and I think I'd be good at it, but it's been very frustrating for me!  I have a meeting in 2 days and I don't know if it's worth the 45 minute drive anymore.  Thanks for listening!


----------



## ksd (Jan 17, 2012)

From reading the post I get the impression you wanted to get into coding primarily to be able to work from home.  That does appeal to a lot of people but should not really be a primary reason to deside on a career.  Almost any work from home coder has a lot of coding experience before they are even considered to be trusted remotely to code.  If this is really something that you desire then I say have some patience.  ICD-10 in my opinion and what I hear is going to drive a lot of coders into early retirement or even new careers.  Humans are creatures of habit and tend to dislike change.  We are afraid of the unkown.  Based on this I believe the market will open a little for EAGER coders to be given a shot.  Also, not to throw politics into the ring, but a lot of the uncertainty with "Obamacare" has an impact on the hiring of healthcare professionals.  Things may change this coming November.  A lot is going to happen with those two things I mentioned alone.  It comes down to one thing really.  Is this what you really want to do or was it just a stay at home job you wanted.  Again, not to be rude, but you can sell Avon and stay at home.  If you want to be a coder, you really need to not only want to code, but love to code.  Getting your foot in the door is the hardest part.  If this is not something you really want to do, the work of finding a position will most likely not be worth it.  I wish you all the luck and hope everything works out for you and your family in whatever your decision is.  And on a personal note, I would like to thank you and your family for the sacrifices you are making for me and mine by serving our country.  God bless you and your family.


----------



## dhand (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi,
I too, went in this profession because I thought it would match my lifestyle.  I am greatly dissapointed of the lack of support by the AAPC and my local chapter.  I too, have had the experience of people from the externship and my local chapter of not even calling you back.  I have not paid my dues because I don't have any money. (I was naive to think that I would be able to pay because I would have a job).  Getting experience seems to be unattainable from all fronts.  I hope and pray things work out for you.  I have had my CPC for 3 years now and nothing.....


----------



## cperk (Jan 17, 2012)

I called everyone on that Project Xtern list. Even places an hour away from me....Nothing. No reply email, no call, nothing. And this is after multiple attempts. 3 years and still no experience is disheartening I'm sure. I'm startig to think choosing this field was a mistake too..


----------



## ksd (Jan 17, 2012)

When I went into the field I started as a scheduler.  I graduated with a 4.0 GPA and had coding externship.  I thought was set to get into a coding career or at least a billing position.  I soon relaized if I was serious about this career I would have to take ANY job in the medical office.  I was even serious about relocation across country.  As stated in the first sentence I got a job as a scheduler and moved up into an A/R position until a company hired me post taking their competancy internal exam.  The point is to take any job out there and prove your worth to them to move up.  Take the job at Walmart if need be and attend local chapters dressed as you would an interview.  Talk to local chapter members about hiring as most are posted internally before publically.   If this is what you want do not give up.  It is slow and will take time.  People who graduate with a management degree do not expect to be CEU upon graduation or head manager.   Use the CPC as a tool for advancement not as a ticket for employment.  I know as in some cases relocation is not an option.  But do not give up.  Go to any office you can think of and ask if you can provide free labor for experience.  Talk to your local chapter to see about volunteering somewhere to get experience.  This will also look great on your resume.   Again, if you are serious about this profession, do not give up.   Remember unemployment is high right now and the healthcare industry is not secluded from this.   It matters not what you went to school for, a degree does not gaurantee a job.


----------



## melnlana@hotmail.com (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks, everyone!  I know it's in poor taste to give up, but I am beyond frustrated.  This decision hasn't come quickly for me-- I've been thinking about it for months.  I was in the Air Force before I decided to stay home with my kids.  As you may or may not know, in the military you go to a technical school and you graduate and you are immediately placed in a job where you receive OJT, as needed.  I took the CPC and passed.  Of course employers prefer people with experience, and obviously there is not a market right now for new coders and I'm not financially or mentally equipped to drag myself along.  I just filled out an application to be a substitute teacher, for those of you that are also struggling to find a job.  No experience needed-- you just have to pass a background check


----------

